# Want Wisdom? Ask Euthmyia Anything! ;)



## Euthymia (Jul 15, 2015)

I, Euthymia of Social Anxiety Support Forums will deliver you wisdom and intelligence beyond your-- No I'm just messing with you.

Ask me anything you want, I promise I won't bite.
My best subject is Science.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm....

Is there life on Mars?


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Why is water wet?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

how do i find my father and how do i get him to fork over 18 yrs of child support all at once


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

Why do we have five fingers on each hand - why not 6 or even 4?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

How can people see me when I can't see them?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Todd124 said:


> Why do we have five fingers on each hand - why not 6 or even 4?


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

Demon Soul said:


>


That looks really strange, I think you've just answered my question....


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Can I tickle your pickle for a nickle?


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

icod said:


> can i tickle your pickle for a nickle?


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Euthymia (Jul 15, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm....
> 
> Is there life on Mars?


Most likely. Water has been found there as well as amino acids which are the building blocks of protein.



joked35 said:


> Why is water wet?


Wet is simply an adjective to describe what we feel when we touch water. So yes, water is wet.



gopherinferno said:


> how do i find my father and how do i get him to fork over 18 yrs of child support all at once


Finding your father can be very easy if you know his name and where he lives.
However child support is a different ball game. Such as court needing to be involved.



Todd124 said:


> Why do we have five fingers on each hand - why not 6 or even 4?


We don't have five fingers on our hand. We have four fingers and a thumb.



Telliblah said:


> How can people see me when I can't see them?


Most likely because you are not looking at them.



iCod said:


> Can I tickle your pickle for a nickle?


It depends.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why do people put salt on sidewalks when it snows?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Euthymia said:


> I, Euthymia of Social Anxiety Support Forums will deliver you wisdom and intelligence beyond your-- No I'm just messing with you.
> 
> Ask me anything you want, I promise I won't bite.
> My best subject is Science.


 Are bats batty? What do they think about?


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Euthymia said:


> We don't have five fingers on our hand. We have four fingers and a thumb.


Not really.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Why do people put salt on sidewalks when it snows?


I think it is because salt chemically reacts with snow and makes snow melt as it does with ice cubes.


----------



## Euthymia (Jul 15, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Why do people put salt on sidewalks when it snows?


When you put salt on the ground it lowers the freezing point of water making it more difficult for it to become frozen.

Have you ever wondered why people put salt in water before boiling it? Because it increases the boiling time.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Are bats batty? What do they think about?


Not really.
Bats don't seem to be crazy or insane...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Despite science and the difference between, let's say, races why do people think Asians all look alike? I mean, if you think about it, one group of people will often live in the same exact place for hundreds of years and won't intermarry (with people from another country). Wouldn't that create a unique physical trait among them by which you can tell where someone comes from?

...:|


----------



## Euthymia (Jul 15, 2015)

coeur_brise said:


> Despite science and the difference between, let's say, races why do people think Asians all look alike? I mean, if you think about it, one group of people will often live in the same exact place for hundreds of years and won't intermarry (with people from another country). Wouldn't that create a unique physical trait among them by which you can tell where someone comes from?
> 
> ...:|


I'm not too sure what you are asking...


----------



## Euthymia (Jul 15, 2015)

Just a reminder I'm still doing this for ya'll .


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Am I God?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

How do you sustain euthymia?


----------



## Euthymia (Jul 15, 2015)

M0rbid said:


> Am I God?


You might be....You might not be....



Persephone The Dread said:


> How do you sustain euthymia?


Breathing, drinking water, and eating food tends to work the best for me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Euthymia said:


> You might be....You might not be....
> 
> Breathing, drinking water, and eating food tends to work the best for me.


I breathe regularly, and drink water compulsively, but I seem to be stuck in a state of dysthymia or hyperthymia more often than not...

I could probably eat more food.


----------



## Euthymia (Jul 15, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I breathe regularly, and drink water compulsively, but I seem to be stuck in a state of dysthymia or hyperthymia more often than not...
> 
> I could probably eat more food.


Oh heh, to be Euthymic you must always forget about the bad and evil and only think about the good and righteousness.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Are you using google a lot?


----------



## pandana (Jul 13, 2015)

If human babies come from sheep then why doesn't Jupiter hit Earth? Explain that conundrum.


----------



## Euthymia (Jul 15, 2015)

Demon Soul said:


> Are you using google a lot?


Why use google when you have Wisdom?



pandana said:


> If human babies come from sheep then why doesn't Jupiter hit Earth? Explain that conundrum.


Human babies don't come from sheep.
Jupiter doesn't hit earth because it doesn't want to.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Do you know how to achieve euthymia?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Why won't cannibals eat clowns? Someone else posting an ask me anything didn't get this one. Let's see if you can.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Why would Jesus turn water into wine in the middle of a desert area when wine causes dehydration? Is he a jerk? Also, when he walked on water, did he accidentally start walking on wine when he touched it?


----------



## Euthymia (Jul 15, 2015)

srschirm said:


> Do you know how to achieve euthymia?


You need to forget about the bad things and negative consequences and only think about the good to become Euthymic.



scarpia said:


> Why won't cannibals eat clowns? Someone else posting an ask me anything didn't get this one. Let's see if you can.


Presumptive conclusion.
Cannibals eat humans. Clowns are human.



JustThisGuy said:


> Why would Jesus turn water into wine in the middle of a desert area when wine causes dehydration? Is he a jerk? Also, when he walked on water, did he accidentally start walking on wine when he touched it?


Jesus turned water into wine at a Marriage at Cana for the enjoyment of others as wine was ran out and they wanted more.

Jesus also turns water into wine by his will and not automatically.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Why won't they stop making Fast and Furious movies?


----------



## Euthymia (Jul 15, 2015)

TumblrAddict said:


> Why won't they stop making Fast and Furious movies?


Because people like the franchise.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Euthymia said:


> You need to forget about the bad things and negative consequences and only think about the good to become Euthymic.


I like it. I am making progress on this.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Euthymia said:


> Presumptive conclusion.
> Cannibals eat humans. Clowns are human.


But just because they eat SOME humans doesn't mean they eat ALL humans. And they won't eat clowns.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

If you ran out of other people to eat on a desert island after being stranded there with no hope of rescue, what order would you cut off your body parts to eat and sustain yourself?


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Do you like music? If so, what kind?


----------



## Euthymia (Jul 15, 2015)

scarpia said:


> But just because they eat SOME humans doesn't mean they eat ALL humans. And they won't eat clowns.


Well cannibals have not been known or studied to have a disfavor for clowns.



splendidbob said:


> If you ran out of other people to eat on a desert island after being stranded there with no hope of rescue, what order would you cut off your body parts to eat and sustain yourself?


Uhhh, hypothetically speaking, it would be more advantageous to keep your limbs and not eat yourself. The sheer shock and pain from losing a limb is far to great and it would probably kill you faster if not worsen your condition.



Mattsy94 said:


> Do you like music? If so, what kind?


Yes, I'm a music fanatic, I listen to it while being active to relieve stress.

My favorite type of music is techno, dub step, electronic, or basically any kind of music without lyrics and just sounds. It allows my mind to be free.
Classical music rolls into there too, and just a LITTLE hip hop.

My favorite channel for music is NoCopyrightSounds
Have a listen for yourself:


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Euthymia said:


> Yes, I'm a music fanatic, I listen to it while being active to relieve stress.
> 
> My favorite type of music is techno, dub step, electronic, or basically any kind of music without lyrics and just sounds. It allows my mind to be free.
> Classical music rolls into there too, and just a LITTLE hip hop.
> ...


Nice! Thanks for the suggestion. I'm a fan of electronic music too. Only in the last few months have I been getting more and more into it.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Euthymia said:


> Well cannibals have not been known or studied to have a disfavor for clowns.


Have you ever seen a cannibal eat a clown? I haven't. Even the walkers on walking dead have not eaten a clown.


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Euthymia (Jul 15, 2015)

scarpia said:


> Have you ever seen a cannibal eat a clown? I haven't. Even the walkers on walking dead have not eaten a clown.


Heh, you got me with the walking dead reference. Looks like cannibals might have some arbitrary reason for not eating them....



indielife said:


> How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


How licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?
The world may never know...


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Oh great Euthymia, why is the Earth round? Why not in the shape of a banana?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Are spiders plotting to kill us all?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

What really happened to the dinosaurs?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

How do magnets work?


----------

